# Réseau Mac/PC "code Erreur -36"



## Nivek (28 Juillet 2004)

J'ai un petit problème de réseau entre Panther 10.3.4 et XP : 
- les 2 mac (G5 et Imac) et le PC sont reliés par un switch
- Le modem ADSL sagem fast 800 est branché sur le port USB du PC
- Le partage de connexion est actif sur le PC
- depuis les 2 macs j'arrive à aller sur internet
- Sur le PC, dans la fenêtre des connexions réseaux, j'en ai une pour l'ADSL et une pour la carte réseau (PCI)
- Le PC est configuré en adresse IP fixe alors que les 2 macs sont en dhcp
- Quand je suis sur le mac il est impossible de me connecter au PC (en passant par Pomme K), un message d'erreur s'affiche indiquant : " le finder ne peut terminer l'opération : certaines données de "smb://192.168.0.1" n'ont pu être lues ou écrites. (Code d'erreur -36)". 
Si j'essaye de passer par l'onglet réseau d'une fenetre le PC apparait mais lorsque je double clic dessus il me dit "L'élément original est introuvable".
- Donc j'essaye depuis le PC et là ca marche mais c'est d'une lenteur extraordinaire (le transfert d'un fichier de 600Mo met 1/2 heure environ et la vitesse varie entre 60ko/s et 300Ko/s au lieu des 7000 ou 8000 Ko/s habituel lorsque ca marche). 

Si quelqu'un à un début de réponse cela m'enleverait une grosse épine du pied  
merci


----------



## ithymique (28 Juillet 2004)

-36 = problème de droits (peut arriver pendant la gravure)
essaie de réparer les autorisations !
n'oublie pas les comptes
si tu as un firewall tiers (sygate, zonealarm) desinstalle le

essaie smb://192.168.0.1/
(avec le slash)


----------



## Nivek (28 Juillet 2004)

Tout d'abors merci de me donner un coup de main   
Je n'ai pas de firewall ni d'antivirus pouvant bloquer
J'ai réparé les autorisation via l'utilitaire de disque et pour l'instant ca ne change rien.
Par contre je ne comprend pas ce que tu veux dire quand tu dis "n'oublies pas les comptes" ???   

J'ai oublié de préciser une petite chose au début : 
- Du PC vers le Mac je ne peux pas me connecter sur ma session malgrès l'exactitude du login et mdp entrés lorsque le PC me le demande
- J'ai donc été obligé de créer un nouveau compte qui lui est accessible du PC.

Où peut-on trouver la signification des codes d'erreur ???


----------



## Nivek (28 Juillet 2004)

Est y a-t-il un moyen de verifier les droits sous windows XP et de les réparer si c'est necessaire ???


----------



## ithymique (28 Juillet 2004)

eh bien dans comptes d'utilisateurs il faut déclarer les utilisateurs sur les machines auxquelles ils vont accéder. bref le nom de ton utilisateur windows doit être présent dans Comptes d'utilisateurs sur mac -- enfin je crois que tu as compris
le contraire n'est pas indispensable normalement, grâce au trousseau qui peut stocker un login différent.
as-tu supprimé ton dossier "public" ?

pour les droits dans xp, cela dépend si c'est familial ou pro, mais je crois qu'il faut redémarrer en mode sans echec. sinon quand tu Partages un dossier (clic droit propriétés) tu peux régler les droits
(quelle farce !)

attention sur pc, pour se connecter à distance, il faut un mot de passe (le laisser vide = ne marche pas)

plus tard tu pourras essayer Connexion Bureau à distance... avec IIs
tu peux aussi utiliser apache ou le ftp
et puis mets tout en ip fixe (non?)

quant à la lenteur exceptionnelle il semble que tu sois tombé sur un réseau Windows ? héhéhé
peut etre dans gestionnaire de peripheriques, verifie que tu es en FULL-DUPLEX plutôt que HALF-DUPLEX sur tes cartes réseaux... ou essaie le contraire... et en 100T pas en 10T... voilà


----------



## Nivek (30 Juillet 2004)

Effectivement j'avais déjà eu un probleme de lenteur il y a quelques temps et j'avais effectivement configuré en manuel la carte réseau du PC en la mettant sur Full duplex afin qu'il gère les transmission dans les deux sens. Mais là ca n'arrange rien   

En quoi la suppression du dossier public peut il être un problème étant donné que quand je me connecte du PC vers le mac (avec login et mdp d'un utilisateur (sauf moi car ca ne marche pas  )) j'ai accès à l'ensemble des dossier du compte ??? enfin en tout cas il n'est pas supprimé. 

Quand aux IP fixe elles n'arrangent rien puisque alors le partage de connexion ne marche plus.

"eh bien dans comptes d'utilisateurs il faut déclarer les utilisateurs sur les machines auxquelles ils vont accéder. bref le nom de ton utilisateur windows doit être présent dans Comptes d'utilisateurs sur mac" 
->> Cela me paraît bizarre puisque avec un autre PC sous XP pro je peux accéder à mon mac sans problème sans déclarer au préalable l'utilisateur qui se connecte.

Non en fait c'est vraiment ce PC en particulier qui m'en fait voir de toutes les couleurs.
Mais ca vient peut être d'un conflit entre les caractéristiques de la connexion réseau et la connexion ADSL étant données que toutes les deux ont les propriétés TCP/IP et de partage.

Ahlalala !!!! Windows qu'est ce que je ne t'aime pas !!!!


----------



## NightWalker (30 Juillet 2004)

Normalement, lorsque tu valides le partage de connexion internet sur ton PC, windows va attribuer une adresse IP LAN sur ton PC. Si tu ouvres la fenêtre "Command", et tu tapes dedans "ipconfig", tu devrais avoir deux adresses IP. Une adresse IP WAN(internet) et une adresse IP Lan.

Est-ce que ton adresse IP Lan sur le PC est toujours 192.168.0.1 ?

Si oui, tu peux essayer de configurer ton Mac de la manière suivante :
IP fixe : 192.168.0.2
masque : 255.255.255.0
routeur : 192.168.0.1
Serveur DNS : 192.168.0.1

Est-ce que tu as toujours ta connexion internet ? est-ce que maintenant pour le partage fichiers marche ?


----------



## Nivek (30 Juillet 2004)

Alors oui le partage de connexion marche encore, j'avais dû oublié de mettre le DNS quand j'avais testé cette solution   
Par contre pour le réseau ca ne change toujours rien : 
- MAC -> PC impossible d'accés car erreur -36
- PC -> MAC réseau tres tres lent (100ko/s en moyenne)


----------



## NightWalker (31 Juillet 2004)

Et quand tu fais des ping 127.0.0.1 (loopback) sur chaque machine, ça donne quoi ??

Et dans "Format de répertoire" (Applications - Utilitaires), est-ce que le service SMB est activé aussi ? tu es sur que le firewall de ton XP n'est pas activé ?


----------



## Nivek (31 Juillet 2004)

Les ping marchent correctement. 
SMB est bien actif et ni le Firewall de XP ni celui du Mac ne sont actifs

Enfin j'ai quand meme réussi a faire du partage FTP, cela m'évite de passer par Samba et ça marche correctement, je n'ai plus de probleme de lenteur.

Un jour le réseau avec ce PC remarchera peut être...


----------



## ithymique (1 Août 2004)

va savoir

as-tu édité le fichier HOSTS de ton Zindozs PC ? a priori c'est le meilleur moyen (manuellement)
de toute façon avec les pc, il suffit d'avoir des pro et des familial pour que ça ne marche pas. essaie de supprimer tous les favoris réseau du pc, ils sont peut etre incorrects

enfin... -36 = problèmes de droits


----------

